# What's the best wiper motor source?



## joker (Sep 25, 2007)

Going to try and go by a large local salvage yard this weekend and pic up a couple wiper motors. What's the best donor vehicle(s) for a motor?


----------



## Troy (Oct 14, 2006)

Saturns for sure.....Pretty easy just to buy from monsterguts.com though brand new motors for a very fair price..Good luck though.


----------



## Phil (Sep 2, 2007)

Any older GM - beefy motor and reasonably accessible.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I agree with troy on the Monster Guts motors. You can also get power supplies and the couplers to get them to work. And dean is a great guy also to work with. Check them out.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wiper motors? I tried a few in the past, to me the all seem somewhat the same.
After getting my hands on that controller from MonsterGuts and there wiper motor, thats all I want to know now. Kinda like plug and play. Im done fiddilng with wires.

But if u going to get one from the j. yard, grab a motor from a gm, there are super basic for hook up.


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

I got 3 from MPJA.com last year but it looks like they don't have any right now. They were super cheap too, like $12


----------



## poison (May 12, 2008)

I have going to junk yards for years for WIPER MOTORS.
They are almost indestructible. But now everything i do is with AIR.


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Monster Guts gets my vote, too. Good price, new motors, solid power supply and great CS.


----------



## Gothic Nightmare (Jul 19, 2007)

I go to the junk yard and just pick out the one that has the right size and / or mounting holes for what I'm doing. Any model could work. They charge $5 each, although last year when they asked me what I needed them for and told them, they just gave them to me. So I put a nice thank you on my site for them.

I also got 5 used computer power supplies from my local Radio Shack for $1 each, after I told them what I needed them for. Most people are nice when they see you doing something free for the kids, etc.

Why pay $30+ for a new motor and power supply when used are so cheap? Or maybe I'm so cheap.


----------



## dionicia (Aug 4, 2007)

I agree on the Monsterguts. I bought several of them last year and they rock. Just used one on my FCG and it works great.


----------



## Professor Vlad (Sep 1, 2008)

When in doubt local salvage and most motors older then 10 years old will last for many seasons provided you have a proper power source since most are on a 12 volt system head for either Walmart or RadioShack and grab a power converter plug with an adjustable voltage switch. Trust me used a ford mustang wiper and used the plug to run it on a 120 source works great no issues went one step further and added a project box to waterproff the plug added a dimmer switch and a motion senson. 

SHAZAM!!!!! MONSTER JACK IN THE BOX!!!!! Scares the hell out of kids and parents lol.....must get pics one day.


----------

